# Do we need a 1000bhp GTRSTAR with a big head?



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Just vote  . Pointless I know, but so is GTRSTAR.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

We need him like a fat kid needs cake. He brings life to this forum when my day is dull and he is building his car the way he wants it and not following the crowd.

He will eventually have one of the quickest GTR's in the UK and then his head will become even bigger and my day even more enjoyable.

Anyone who has ever met him will testify he is a great guy he's not a keyboard GTR owner.

GTRSTAR FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey at least he has a gtr to go with his opinion, gives him a level of credibility more than that Laura X ....

I quite enjoy his posts too


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

GTR star brightens up my day.
Give the guy a break!:thumbsup:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

This is in jest by the way, just wanted to do a pointless poll.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> think you achieved goal


Why thank you.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the whole thread and personal attacks are a bit childish. Isn't the forum supposed to be to talk about the car and not to attack people personally.

I think you are taking GTRSTAR's street racing a bit too serious. I read it as he wanted a few Gtr vs other cars etc....

I myself like to hear of stories of car vs car on a bit of a drag race. Unfortunate thing is everyone thinks they don't speed on public roads but I am sure 90% of the people with performance cars do. 

I agree about speeding, but there is speeding and then there is speeding... The simple drag race up a clear dual carriageway is not racing, it is simply seeing which is the quickest car.

For example, I have a supplier who has a RS4 and we both left my business premises at the same time. Both entered the dual carriageway and we both floored up to 80mph to see which was quicker. Is that racing?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

baileyconstruct said:


> I think the whole thread and personal attacks are a bit childish. Isn't the forum supposed to be to talk about the car and not to attack people personally.
> 
> I think you are taking GTRSTAR's street racing a bit too serious. I read it as he wanted a few Gtr vs other cars etc....
> 
> ...


Wrong thread :chairshot


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

baileyconstruct said:


> I think the whole thread and personal attacks are a bit childish. Isn't the forum supposed to be to talk about the car and not to attack people personally.
> 
> I think you are taking GTRSTAR's street racing a bit too serious. I read it as he wanted a few Gtr vs other cars etc....
> 
> ...




Sorry posted to the incorrect thread. :runaway:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

baileyconstruct said:


> Sorry posted to the incorrect thread. :runaway:


Logic defies some people


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

however pointless this thread is its completely backfired 

Can we start one on AnilJ? The mystery Orange 'Beast' thats never been to an event in its life


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

who said its backfired:nervous:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

alloy said:


> Hey at least he has a gtr to go with his opinion, gives him a level of credibility more than that Laura X ....
> 
> I quite enjoy his posts too


And why am i being brought into this thread.....

it all about who has the best car.. its just a car end of day and if i could afford the insurance i would have one but maybe in couple years so leave the credibility out of this... least i own my car.. not like alot of people don't own there *GTR* .... that is all :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> And why am i being brought into this thread.....
> 
> it all about who has the best car.. its just a car end of day and if i could afford the insurance i would have one but maybe in couple years so leave the credibility out of this... least i own my car.. not like alot of people don't own there *GTR* .... that is all :thumbsup:


Why would you randomly just alienate yourself from the percentage of GTR owners that may have finance on their car? What has that got to do with anything?:chairshot


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

alloy said:


> Why would you randomly just alienate yourself from the percentage of GTR owners that may have finance on their car? What has that got to do with anything?:chairshot


becauseeeeee

Someone sayin "i have a GTR"... do you really or does someone else actually own it ie finance .....

Yes my car is slow, yes its a clio, but i have a passion for a skyline and will end up having one when there is enough pounds in the bank 

wonder how long till that new girl gets slaughtered like i do on this forum for not having a "GTR"


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> becauseeeeee
> 
> Someone sayin "i have a GTR"... do you really or does someone else actually own it ie finance .....
> 
> ...


So next time someone says, "where do you live?"

You gotta say "in one of HSBC's houses"

:chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

MacGTR said:


> So next time someone says, "where do you live?"
> 
> You gotta say "in one of HSBC's houses"
> 
> :chuckle:



yerp :thumbsup: haha....


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

x.laura.x said:


> wonder how long till that new girl gets slaughtered like i do on this forum for not having a "GTR"


Hang on.... are you suggesting she is REAL? Seriously? :nervous:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> becauseeeeee
> 
> Someone sayin "i have a GTR"... do you really or does someone else actually own it ie finance .....
> 
> ...


I'm still struggling to understand how your defence comes in the form of a stereotypical jibe at those that have financed their GTR and I bet actually the majority are owned outright....in my eyes a poster who currently owns a gtr, followed by who has owned a gtr comes ahead of some dreamer on the side lines, therefore I attribute more credibility to them as 97% of posts on the gtr forum are gtr related...and finally yes I do have a gtr thank you very much


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

alloy said:


> I'm still struggling to understand how your defence comes in the form of a stereotypical jibe at those that have financed their GTR and I bet actually the majority are owned outright....in my eyes a poster who currently owns a gtr, followed by who has owned a gtr comes ahead of some dreamer on the side lines, therefore I attribute more credibility to them as 97% of posts on the gtr forum are gtr related...and finally yes I do have a gtr thank you very much


i just don't appreaciate being mentioned in a thread about credibility!!... 

Why ?? What have i ever done to you....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> i just don't appreaciate being mentioned in a thread about credibility!!...
> 
> Why ?? What have i ever done to you....


I'm sure GTRSTAR, Anil J and the however many owners who used finance on their car don't either, but that's life as they say......:thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I think anyone who takes GTRSTAR seriously has already lost any argument they start. He's harmless and passionate. If you don't like him, add him to your ignore list

Mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Back to topic, I voted Love on this occasion. He brightens this section up a treat despite rubbing some people up the wrong way. C'mon people, it's not exactly real life now, is it?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mook said:


> I think anyone who takes GTRSTAR seriously has already lost any argument they start. He's harmless and passionate. If you don't like him, add him to your ignore list
> 
> Mook


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Official Press Release By The Big Dog Himself!*

GTRSTAR would like to thank every single one of his followers for their ongoing support, he vows to continue flying the flag for Real GTR Owners despite numerous attempts by the haters to suppress him.

He'd also like to add that this thread backfired on the OP, that'll learn Ye, Slyafett


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Back to topic, I voted Love on this occasion. He brightens this section up a treat despite rubbing some people up the wrong way. C'mon people, it's not exactly real life now, is it?


Exactly, irritating and entertaining in equal amounts. I actually search to see who he's calling a prick or a twat lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

all good fun..the forum would be boring without our alex....kick ass mate kk


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> however pointless this thread is its completely backfired
> 
> Can we start one on AnilJ? The mystery Orange 'Beast' thats never been to an event in its life


LOL!!!:clap:

already subscribed to this thread as per the other "race" one as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Look on the bright side, with over a 1000bhp it won't be long until he wraps it round a lamp post.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> got say i like GTRSTAR meet him ate the first Santa pod day and his car ran 10.7 with wrong clutch set up, Also to me he didnt seem like he is on the forum in real life. maybe hes 2 different people???


Probably because he knows he'd get the shit kicked out of him if he spoke to people in real life the way he does on here. Sooner or later someone will catch up with him and have a little word in his ear, I just hope someone videos it and puts it on youtube.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Mook said:


> I think anyone who takes GTRSTAR seriously has already lost any argument they start. He's harmless and passionate. If you don't like him, add him to your ignore list
> 
> Mook



+1

And actually, having met him at the Ace, he's a good bloke that loves his car.

People just take the internet far too seriously lol.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> +1
> 
> And actually, having met him at the Ace, he's a good bloke that loves his car.
> 
> People just take the internet far too seriously lol.


BTW Elliot I spotted you yesterday westbound on the A40 at north leach, looking sharp  :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> Probably because he knows he'd get the shit kicked out of him if he spoke to people in real life the way he does on here. Sooner or later someone will catch up with him and have a little word in his ear, I just hope someone videos it and puts it on youtube.


Thats not the case. You'd have to be either very brave or very stupid to approach someone like that " in real life" as you put it Max, The kind of people that could teach me a lesson aren't the kind of people that would take offence by me, kapish?!

I haven't worked hard my whole life so negative numpties like you can have a pop at me, put it that way.

Now crawl back under your stone before someone squashes you lol


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

paul__k said:


> GTR star brightens up my day.
> Give the guy a break!:thumbsup:


:wavey: Yep me too, without these "Individuals" it would be some dull old crap house to live in 
GTR Star is good news in my book.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bollocks, wrong button!

me no full of hate


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Alex is just a wind up merchant, this forum would be super dull without him and SVM.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> bollocks, wrong button!
> 
> me no full of hate


you ****ing bastard!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRSTAR,

Where are you based in the country?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

lol....does anyone else remember mycroft?lol
How many times was he apparently going to get a beating from losers on forums who had been made to look rather stupid by his posts?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

GTRSTAR i do like the bannter we have  It does make comein on here fun!!


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

FUN FUN FUN FUN!  We salute you! :chuckle:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

GTRSTAR gets my vote.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine too


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

It sure is a more fun place with him here . 

I think his posts offer great entertainment. it really is quite fun "discussing " things with him.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*GTROC*

I hate to admit it, but ever since Ben introduced me to this forum Ive been helplessly hooked.

I've been judged, ridiculed even banned, twice! but for some unknown reason Im still drawn to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, there are a few others out there who will understand me and my obsession for motorcars.

The one thing that this forum Demonstrates, is that despite our indifferences, we all share a similar passion for performance. 

It's an honour to be a part of GTROC, however small :thumbsup:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

GTRSTAR, I may just be in love,

Without whom we'd have no common adversary to draw the rest of us together; He's the Justin Hammer to our Tony Stark, The Gadaffi to our Obamma, somehow he's both Saddam and George W to our John Stewart, the Fox News to our, well news which isn't a political propagandist puppet with it's head up it's elementary cannal, the Sarah Pallin to all non lobotomied intelligence as he mistakes his own idiocy for genius. 
What's not to love? 

GTRSTAR, GTRSTAR, give me yoru answer do,
I'm half crazy all for the love of you,
It won't be a stylish marriage, i can't afford a carriage,
But you'll love sweet, upon the seat,
Of a bicycle built for two...

I'm devistated that in person he's not the c0cknocker we all know and love. 
Oh well never meet you idols they always say.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> however pointless this thread is its completely backfired
> 
> Can we start one on AnilJ? The mystery Orange 'Beast' thats never been to an event in its life


I object to that reason, I have been to Toy Story on Ice and in my book, that's an event and my trade upto is going to Take That......and in both cases I will use the 'Beast'....

I love this forum and love the banter and the herorics of faceless people, but it is fun in everyway....:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I hate to admit it, but ever since Ben introduced me to this forum Ive been helplessly hooked.
> 
> I've been judged, ridiculed even banned, twice! but for some unknown reason Im still drawn to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, there are a few others out there who will understand me and my obsession for motorcars.
> 
> ...


Tiny **** and big ego....we luv ya conehead......I for one love all the haters out there.....bring them on baby...forum too boring without some nastiness....best line seen was Andy with his 'Abort Abort Abort' point...blinding


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

anilj said:


> *I object to that reason, I have been to Toy Story on Ice and in my book, that's an event* and my trade upto is going to Take That......and in both cases I will use the 'Beast'....
> 
> I love this forum and love the banter and the herorics of faceless people, but it is fun in everyway....:thumbsup:


absolute quality mate. FPMSL :thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I personally think that you are a passionate person that loves your R35...Nothing wrong with that. Keep pushing the boundaries


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*SOAPS*

Who needs f--king East Enders and Corrie:clap::clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> It's an honour to be a part of GTROC, however small :thumbsup:


Finally! Something we agree on :chuckle:
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Finally! Something we agree on :chuckle:
> :thumbsup:


Christ was that the sound of Satan's molten lake freezing over??


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Little Nismo said:


> GTRSTAR, GTRSTAR, give me yoru answer do,
> I'm half crazy all for the love of you,
> It won't be a stylish marriage, i can't afford a carriage,
> But you'll love sweet, upon the seat,
> Of a bicycle built for two...


Whats with all the ghey poetry on this site....we had it with "Hulk" now here with GTRSTAR...:chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Just found this from Gary at Middlehurst !!!

Eat yer heart out all you big power boys and Tarts !!

Interestingly, when I asked Gary what he'd recommend in terms of extracting more performance from the R35, his answer was instant: "Learn to drive it better. We run track days fairly often and a lot of owners don't seem to understand just how hard these cars can be pushed in terms of cornering. Without doubt the safest and best way to make one of these cars go faster is to get some expert tuition. 10 years ago R34 owners were coming from having owned Imprezas or Evos and they wanted bigger brakes, bigger wheels, half-a-million horsepower and so on, but there's no need with the R35 - it already has all of that. Today's R35 owner is just as likely to have previously owned an exotic European car. Some do actually go back to a traditional exotic after a year or so... but many of those come back again to the GT-R"

And as for the tyres Mr Yu !!!! Read below ! LOL

Fewer cars 'modded' than you'd expect
Seeing as though an R35 will weigh-in at almost 1800kg loaded-up with fuel, I expected the subject of tyres to be a long and drawn-out one, but apparently, as with the rest of the car, there's not much need to change anything. 'I've seen these cars run on incorrectly-sized Continentals, Pirellis, Toyo 888s and so on, but I'd leave them on the Dunlop SP600s they come with," he says. Hang on, aren't they a 'run-flat' tyre? "That's the point," says Gary. "Run-flats have a very strong Kevlar side-wall which the R35 relies on. In our experience, the best tyre for combined road and track use is the Dunlop."


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or Bridgestone !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> or Bridgestone !!


You are priceless Steve. You can't quote a Pistonheads article then just add one line from yourself hoping that will help make your point! He specifically does NOT mention Bridgestones. 'Cos they is sh1t.  (As Nissan themselves now acknowledge by no longer offering them as OEM).

Gary's a purist GT-R man. Like Mizuno-san, he can't understand the desire for owners to mod his/her car, but that doesn't mean he's right.

But he's kidding himself that there are "fewer modded than you'd expect". At Robbie's meet last Sunday there was only ONE non-modded car there (and that was less than 3 months old...)


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

I seem to be doing lots of mods Lol. Never seen a STD gtr @SVM
Kk
Steve can't wait to see your weeny power out their
I'll change your mind
Hulks. Comin 4 ya. Lol


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You are priceless Steve. You can't quote a Pistonheads article then just add one line from yourself hoping that will help make your point! He specifically does NOT mention Bridgestones. 'Cos they is sh1t.  (As Nissan themselves now acknowledge by no longer offering them as OEM).
> 
> Gary's a purist GT-R man. Like Mizuno-san, he can't understand the desire for owners to mod his/her car, but that doesn't mean he's right.
> 
> But he's kidding himself that there are "fewer modded than you'd expect". At Robbie's meet last Sunday there was only ONE non-modded car there (and that was less than 3 months old...)


Have to agree with David on this occasion. Had a 2009 with original Dunlop's which out of 100 was about an 85, changed them at 4000 miles for another set of Dunlop's then made the stupid error of changing to Bridgestone's at about 11000 miles and I would only give them 40. They looked good, but on the limit they would snap away whilst the Dunlops were more progressive. In the wet or very cold conditions, the Bridgestone's were almost dangerous. I then went for a set of Yokohama's which were quiet, good in rain but came off the rim at Bruntingthorpe under extreme usage so can only give them a score of 50 (0) for track.
I now have a 2011 car with the 'New' Dunlops and although on my second set, I have to give them 100 out of 100 as they are top notch both on the road and the track, wet or dry. Thumbs up to the new Dunlops but the price....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

To make 1000bhp, you need two big heads on a V6!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You are priceless Steve. You can't quote a Pistonheads article then just add one line from yourself hoping that will help make your point! He specifically does NOT mention Bridgestones. 'Cos they is sh1t.  (As Nissan themselves now acknowledge by no longer offering them as OEM).
> 
> Gary's a purist GT-R man. Like Mizuno-san, he can't understand the desire for owners to mod his/her car, but that doesn't mean he's right.
> 
> But he's kidding himself that there are "fewer modded than you'd expect". At Robbie's meet last Sunday there was only ONE non-modded car there (and that was less than 3 months old...)


Pictures of stealth zilla?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Who is GTRSTAR? Never heard of him
Mikey


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Who is GTRSTAR? Never heard of him
> Mikey


Large head, loads of gob. Don't know him to speak to in normal situations, but he has rubbed quite a few on here up the wrong way. Not me. I'm un-rubbable.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol oh I see, I dont look in the 35 section if thats were it all goes down


----------

